# 1988 Brodie Climbmax



## donk (Jan 28, 2004)

Not sure if it is better to post this here or in Canadian bikes, figured you folks would appreciate it more.

Here are some images of my semi custom 1988 Brodie Climbmax.

It was purchased in the late summer of 1988, but was built with tubing for 1989. (Brodie Select vs Tange Prestige) Brodie Select was basically a mixed tube set of Tange Prestige and Tange Concept(stays and seat tube).

It is a 19 inch frame with the top tube from the 21 inch bike. 

I paid extra to have cantilever bosses and rack mounts installed during the build.

The original colour was a deep metallic green that was so green it was black, but it chipped and flaked really badly. I had it repainted by Beeks in Toronto in 1993. The colours did not come out as planned, wanted metallic, came out flat.

The gatorblade on the bike is a replacement for the original's that steer tube broke after the threads were chased a wee bit too deep. It is the lighter drilled version with bonded aluminum drop outs. The gatorblade was also an upcharge, the bike came stock with a Kona Project 2 fork.

The noodle is one of the things Brodie was famous for.

Parts set up

Grafton Rear Brakes, Paul Stop Lights front, XT thumbies, xt brake levers, xt derailleurs. Cooks Bros Ti BB, Ritchey Logic Crank (have a Cooks, but one arm is wallowed out) syncros seatpost, xt rear hub, mavic mtb front wheel/nuke proof super fly (depending on what other bike is being ridden), Bontrager/Titec PG 150 Ti bar from 1993 or so.

The stem that is shown is not the one I typically use, I lent this bike to a friend with a bad back. I have a syncros stem from 1988 to go back on. Same with the pedals, I usually have a set of original SPD's on it.

Sorry for the dust on the bike, I'm getting ready to move and the house is a disaster.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

You know, I have a silver Paul Stoplight at home, being not used. Want it? It's too bad about the paint on that. I like the looks of it too. Sloping TT's get me everytime.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Ah... so you're the DONK... while I am left with ..EKUS.

Anyways, nice bike.
I have been drooling over a gator for quite some time.
I don't know... that and a Bonty rigid are two of the nicest forks out there... and, I guess a Potts. I guess...

Get that dust off of her, and get some mud on.


----------



## freakforti (Mar 4, 2004)

*.. and ROMAX*

... here are 2 pics of a BRODIE ROMAX 1989 that I took for some nice ridin' at the Central Coast out of Cambria. Was waitin' for my MANTIS XCR EC to show up after the Annaheim Exibition ...


----------



## thebronze (Jan 13, 2004)

awesome bikes, I guess I have the new version of them.
my catalyst is tange prestige and concept maybe....cant remember but would love to 
find one of those gator blade forks somewhere...


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 20, 2004)

*Nice Romax*



freakforti said:


> ... here are 2 pics of a BRODIE ROMAX 1989 that I took for some nice ridin' at the Central Coast out of Cambria. Was waitin' for my MANTIS XCR EC to show up after the Annaheim Exibition ...


That is _gorgeous_. Do you still have it? I'm always trolling for photos of old Brodies, and would love to see any others. Here's a '93 Sovereign w/ a Gatorblade fork. I'll try to scan some of the olders ones from the pre-digital camera '80s.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Brodies... yay! Great looking.

Anyone want to unload their Gator?


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 20, 2004)

*More old Brodies*

A few more Brodies from over the years.
-1988 Brodie ClimbMax 18" blue on white on blue (wish I had this one back...)
-1994 Brodie Catalyst 16" violet to purple fade
-1996 Brodie Sovereign 18" blue with gold clearcoat, custom Brodie stem that once lived on the Sovereign above


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 20, 2004)

Someone just posted a nice, old school Brodie in the "Old Brodies and Toads" thread on the Canadian board. Figued some of the folks here would appreciate the parts spec.


----------



## lewdvig (Aug 25, 2005)

I am posting my Sovereign anywhere I find Brodie fans - I figured out how to use the image tag - so I am not spamming!

Mine has rear brake cable routing like the Expresso (?)


----------



## tosis (Jul 25, 2004)

*Sovereign/ Expresso/ Catalyst*

Brodie has these in stock! But no Gatorblades


----------



## rhett101 (Apr 17, 2004)

*Cable routing...*



lewdvig said:


> I am posting my Sovereign anywhere I find Brodie fans - I figured out how to use the image tag - so I am not spamming!
> 
> Mine has rear brake cable routing like the Expresso (?)


My 1996 Sovereign has the same cable routing. The 1996 Brodie Catalogue call them the "Whiplash Rear Brake Cable Routing" and "Aero Cable Stops". I think yours has the same routing.
Does yours have the "S-Bend Chainstays"?

I don't see many Brodies these days. When I do they are in Europe. Nice to see one still in Canada.


----------



## tosis (Jul 25, 2004)

PM me for details on Catalyst/ Expresso/ Sovereign details...


----------



## Dhorn33 (May 3, 2005)

Where did you get that bolt on cable stop? I need one to replace the ultra high tech hose clamp that I have been using for the past 8 years!


----------



## rhett101 (Apr 17, 2004)

*Bolt on cable stop*



Dhorn33 said:


> Where did you get that bolt on cable stop? I need one to replace the ultra high tech hose clamp that I have been using for the past 8 years!


Local Bike Shop. Not sure who they ordered it from. Check the online shops.


----------



## donk (Jan 28, 2004)

Here area few scans from the 1988 TBG catalogue. I was cleaning and now have a scanner.


----------

